
The 1975 HP 1607 Logic State Analyzer, one of the first logic analyzers [video] - kensai
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiBozvGl5_I
======
metaphor
Video demonstrates a 8-channel 1st gen Saleae Logic clone and claims that it's
a _modern_ equivalent...not quite. The Saleae clone--just as the original--is
a sampling logic analyzer, whereas a true logic analyzer is driven by state
transition.

To be sure, the Saleae clone depicted is reasonably useful to just under 12
MHz (at 24 MHz sampling rate), although forcing it to alias is easy and it's
pretty useless for troubleshooting glitches.

~~~
retSava
The Saleae logic analyzers are really terrific value and utility and I really
encourage everyone not to buy clones but instead support the team by buying
the real deal. Through the last years I've bought >5 units (at various places)
and can't really see myself working without one.

I'm glad seeing them hiking the prices, since the previous one was really a
steal, too good to be true really.

~~~
metaphor
I personally own a orignal 1st gen 8-channel unit, and despite newer gens
being hardware-wise more capable, I still find this legacy device useful, in
particular, for deep probing JTAG TAPs.

The price hike was painful though, and definitely not justifiable by hardware
despite being well manufactured. They also make some fairly bold claims by
stating that it directly " _Works_ with RS-232, 422/3, 485", although I'd be
willing to bet none of their units would survive anything close to full
admissible voltage range per respective TIA spec let alone properly handle
termination, which is a real trap for the occasional hobbyist. Hardware aside,
I think the real value is in software UX, which they've executed quite well.

